

A classic cracking challenge - simonjgreen
http://3564020356.org/

======
0x0539
Its a classic alright but being a classic just a warning to everyone some of
it does require going back in time a little bit like dealing with a 16bit
binary.

If this type stuff interests any of you but is too hard, give mine a try (
0x0539.net ). It is not intended to be a significant challenge, instead all
the stages focus on introducing some basic concept related to offensive
security. Its mostly aimed at some young teens that have expressed an interest
in learning that stuff rather so the target is very introductory.

I update the site every so often with new sets of challenges and rotate
through former sets if someone requests it. The current one I ran for a bit in
2013 and then brought it back earlier this year and plan to cycle in a new
binary exploitation focused one in December.

~~~
busterarm
I've gotten so far as finding the first secret and turning that into something
viewable so I can read the two word question. Not quite sure what to do with
the stuff that's left over yet though.

~~~
noobie
There are 10 types of people.. ;)

~~~
busterarm
Sure, that gives me an address, but the host isn't reachable.

I played around with it and found a login page that might be similar but _no
clues_ as to how to gain access. Feel like I'm missing an intermediate step
here.

~~~
0x0539
Oh sorry, that is a side-effect from bringing it back the domain was slightly
different.

As for the login page, sometimes the way in is not through the front door.

~~~
nint22
I really enjoy these puzzles, but I'm also stuck at the login page. Even
poking around, and ignoring that the subdomain isn't working, I don't see
anything else. Have any suggestions?

~~~
0x0539
Everything you need to figure it out is on the login page.

Consider how hackernews works, there is the login page but that is not the
only means to authenticating. You don't after all have to type your user/pass
out for every page request.

~~~
nint22
Thanks for the tip! I'll be attacking this again tonight, I think I have an
idea now that you mention auth. By the way, some subdomains are public (not
sure if part of the game), like source.0x0539.com, oxidized etc.

Awesome work, thanks for the fun!

Edit: Just got past login, what an _awesome_ puzzle. That being said, I hate
that it looks like I have a run an executable from your site. Seems dangerous,
so now I have to spend the time getting a VM setup.

~~~
0x0539
You don't have to run the executable. You can, but the problem is absolutely
doable without running it (static reversing).

As for the subdomains, you can safely ignore them. There are a number of them
most are not primarily mine. I just give some friends free hosting(or point
subdomains to their boxes)

And yea there are random subdomains that are not part of it. Most of the
subdomains are not even mine (I give free hosting to friends). The only
subdomain that was part of it was clcs.0x0539.net but thats no longer the
case.

~~~
nint22
Thanks so much for all of the clarification; it's really helpful to know I
don't have to execute the app in question. I'll keep going down the rabbit
hole, hopefully others find this site and enjoy it.

------
foobeef
Wonder what happend to +Mal and others +HCUers now. Probably still in
reversing business .. Good ol' days

~~~
darawk
Fravia died, unfortunately ;(.

[http://search.lores.eu/index.html](http://search.lores.eu/index.html)

------
ishtu
somehow related: [http://io.smashthestack.org](http://io.smashthestack.org)

------
Sarkie
You might like

[http://try2hack.nl/](http://try2hack.nl/)

too

------
83a
spoiler for first challenge:

    
    
       data = 'MAL TIRRUEZF CR MAL RKZYIOL EX MAL OIY UAE RICF MAL ACWALRM DYEUPLFWL CR ME DYEU MAIM UL IZL RKZZEKYFLF GH OHRMLZH'
       c = {'I': 'a', ' ': ' ', 'L': 'e', 'Y': 'n', 'F': 'd', 'H': 'y', 'P': 'l', 'K': 'u', 'O': 'm', 'G': 'b', 'D': 'k', 'A': 'h', 'Z': 'r', 'C': 'i', 'R': 's', 'W': 'g', 'X': 'f', 'M': 't', 'E': 'o', 'U': 'w', 'T': 'p'}
       "".join((c[i] if i in c else i for i in data))
       > 'the password is the surname of the man who said the highest knowledge is to know that we are surrounded by mystery'

~~~
busterarm
Isn't the point to be able to do these yourself?

~~~
AlyssaRowan
Yes, exactly. In that case, perhaps using the algorithm described in the same
place as one may find the reverser's credo: "what one man can invent, another
can discover"? (As can women and others, of course! I've always assumed the
"man" a forgivable historical artifact there, given the now 110-year gap.)

One might tolerate an occasional hint, but _please_ , please, please do not
spoil the crackmes and such things. They are for the practice and instruction
of those who seek knowledge, not those who want to merely find it. The act of
seeking trains the mind in the inference of their creators' intentions and
thoughts: a skill that needs to be learned, and I do not think can simply be
taught.

I am, of course, biased. There is a remnant of elitism, I will admit. Before
we had the web, such things used to be swapped via post, and obscure BBSes.
It's quite emotional, even, to be reminded some of the old forgotten places
still exist. It has been many years. Even... a certain shrine's still running,
somehow. Old crackers never die: they just nop! +akr

~~~
jleahy
90 90 90 90

~~~
antimagic
I do love me a good NOP ramp.

